# Anniversary Ideas



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

My wife and I are very tight on cash at the moment. However i have been remiss in honoring her in the past for our anniversary and this one I don't want to do that (it is our ten year) unfortunately i am down to the last minute as it is in exactly one week. 

I was thinking of blowing up a picture of us on our honeymoon (it is a great shot). Any additional ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

I like the picture idea. If she's a card person, definitely buy a nice card. Maybe you can display the picture in your dining area and surprise her with her favorite meal? Nice table setting, candlelight, etc. Follow up with a DVD she likes or run her a warm bath.

I also like picnics for inexpensive ideas. Pack a basket (borrow one if you don't have one or maybe look in thrift shops for one) with a bottle of wine, couple of glasses and finger foods that don't cost a lot, like cheese, crackers, olives, tomatoes or whatever you two like to eat.


----------



## DobermanLove (Aug 19, 2013)

^^Everything MambaZee said is GOLD

I was just about to reply about a picnic, so romantic! Follow up that nice warm back with a full body massage.


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is the link to an old thread with great ideas from wonderful people

I love them all
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...you-celebrate-your-wedding-anniversaries.html


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

A dozen roses with a note saying WHY you love her and WHY you married her and how you love her still. And a homemade dinner with candlelight. 

Go out for a walk in town together.


----------



## bn311 (Aug 28, 2013)

I will tell you what my husband and I just did for each other on our anniversary and we were tight on cash as well. I made him a scrapbook of every little piece and picture I had been keeping and he made me a message in a bottle. He went to Hobby Lobby and got a glass bottle with cork and some neat old like paper and wrote me a nice long romantic letter, I loved it. You could put sand or flower petals or something in it for decoration. The picture idea is nice too.


----------

